# Can we all agree that CM Punk is coming back



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I still don't believe it's a given, but there's probably a better chance than there was a few months ago simply because he's still under contract and not been bought out yet.

It will heavily depend on if he and the Elite can co-exist and if both sides are willing to do business. The outside party found the Elite to be the least guilty/most innocent party and they're back on TV. That puts the onus more on Punk to swallow his pride and make amends.

TK can't say a word about it because he has probably been told not to by legal. One wrong word and it could be used against AEW in a potential lawsuit.

If TK is serious about ROH and Punk is deemed too toxic for AEW's dressing room, why not try to entice him to spearhead that project? That might get them the HBO Max deal. It won't be as big as AEW but it could be a number 3 promotion with a different tone.

CyberAgent owns arguably the no.2 and no.3 men's promotions in Japan, DDT and NOAH, and they have totally different feels. While Bushiroad owns the no.1 men's and no.1 women's promotions in Japan and they are very different in presentation and style.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I hope it's true. I would of just sat these guys down after that fight and made them hash it out and would of had them interact on the Dynamite straight after all out. Everyone was intrigued they had a high rating that show. 

Now the ratings are 800-900k and it's a wasted opportunity for Tony.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

In addition, I saw CM Punk posting an update on his ankle recovery. Also, during his commentary of an MMA event, I heard that he made a joke about being a problem in the locker room. I think there is a possibility he will come back or a possibility that everyone is just having a laugh. The Elite and CM Punk are all sarcastic pricks, so their comments may just be that.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Doubt it.

Both parties probably know there isn’t any lawsuit in this situation and chose to go their own way. No harm in making a joke of the situation.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

AEW is selling merchandise because they still have it in their inventory.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Everyone putting egos aside to make money and please the fans sounds too good to be true.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I want him back. There's money to be made off this story.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

CM Punk - please go.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

3venflow said:


> I still don't believe it's a given, but there's probably a better chance than there was a few months ago simply because he's still under contract and not been bought out yet.
> 
> It will heavily depend on if he and the Elite can co-exist and if both sides are willing to do business. The outside party found the Elite to be the least guilty/most innocent party and they're back on TV. That puts the onus more on Punk to swallow his pride and make amends.
> 
> ...


Do we really know what the ‘independent investigation’ concluded? They haven’t exactly released a report.

For all we know, if Punk was healthy he’d have come back same time as the Bucks.

They fired Ace so he can be he scapegoat.

Some people on this forum are gonna have a cow if Punk comes back.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I don’t think it’s likely he comes back. And look, I loved Punk as much as anyone. It was nostalgic seeing him again. He felt like their biggest star and had their best matches/angles/segments, consistently. That being said, what he did hurt the product. It hurt the company.

Is it impossible to move past ? No. But he’d need to be on his best behavior, do business and not be THAT CM Punk again (and we don’t know if he can do that). Nothing about what MJF has said or the Elite stuff leads me to believe they’re working with him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> Do we really know what the ‘independent investigation’ concluded? They haven’t exactly released a report.
> 
> For all we know, if Punk was healthy he’d have come back same time as the Bucks.
> 
> ...


there's always some people having cows on this forum about something LOL

CM Punk is entertaining and he would make the show better. He is also an asshole. This is something they'd have to navigate.


----------



## Bahn Yuki (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't think he's coming back after being removed from the game cover. Hopefully I'm wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Not happening.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Bahn Yuki said:


> I don't think he's coming back after being removed from the game cover. Hopefully I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I've seen this said a lot, but there is pretty much nothing to indicate this new image is now the "cover art" for the game, at all.

It's not the right shape, it's not actually presented like a cover in any way, it's not the artwork shown on any pre-order outlet (Steam, PSN, Xbox etc.) - that's still the green Punk cover - and the THQ Nordic AEW page is still plastered with Punk and that original artwork.

Not sure as it stands why anyone is thinking this graphic is now the cover. As of right now it just looks like another, different promotional image. They're not going to only ever promote the game with on picture.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Ace Steel throwing and hitting one of the Hardly boys with a steel chair escalated everything a lot more than it would have otherwise


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

It's over


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

He needs to come back as a skinhead anti-mark Heel or its a bust.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yep, I'm strongly convinced that CM Punk will return to AEW at some point in 2023.

I'm hoping that he takes his time recovering from his arm injury since I feel like he might've overworked himself trying to heal fast earlier this summer (which is understandable since All Out 2022 was taking place at his hometown where he was going to win back his AEW World title).


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Like i said, Hes likely coming back and suddenly marks will say its the greatest shit that ever happened in this busniness. Greatest magic 7 year build up hype. Returns and will get hurt again but its still the greatest 1 year run ever. Greatest storylines, greatest crippled wrestler, greatest everything. 

Reality is he cant wrestle anymore, The guy is just going to get hurt again. Lets focus on building a better promotion and stop thinking any one given hire is going to save everything.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Is this going to be like the "cody is coming back" talks where people believe it's happening and he's going to be a mega heel, then he returned to WWE and all of a sudden those people hate Cody.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

reyfan said:


> Is this going to be like the "cody is coming back" talks where people believe it's happening and he's going to be a mega heel, then he returned to WWE and all of a sudden those people hate Cody.


people hated cody before before he left. In fact i think most of us that hated him for good reasons like him now that hes gone lol. Once he lost the ability to contribute to the company behind the scenes is where the hate began. The hate towards punk is for entire different reasons.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

Punk Coming back will piss off a large porion of the lockeroom and fans, hes not walking through that door


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Doesn't really matter right now since he's out due to injury until next year.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Naw, Punk is done, but it would be crazy if he wasn't. Kind of lost my faith with that situation.


----------



## Johnc3nalover (2 mo ago)

He can't wrestle well anymore, and he got himself very badly injured. He's a toxic presence to the locker room and most people there hate him, lots of wrestling fans have turned their backs on him because overall he is a child. I don't want him coming back, he should just stick to mma commentary


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He's coming back. At the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

I certainly hope it’s a work. I don’t know how to explain Ace Steel being unemployed if it’s a work, other than he may have received a nice payout to play with te story. Otherwise LOL it’s not a work and he really bit Omegle.

I’d like to see Punk continue in AEW. That’s mainly why I hope in some twisted fashion that shit gets patched up. Punk vs MJF, Danielson, Jericho, Omega, Joe and the likes. Also Punk with FTR vs the Elite. That’s what I want to see.

Tony not too long ago said he wants to blur the lines on reality and fiction. So, unless you guys can think of what else he’s talking about, I’d like to believe he’s blurring the lines with the MJF walkout as well as the Punk/Elite stuff, which was probably a coverup for Punk’s injury taking him out so long.

Who the fuck knows. I’m patient. I’ll just have to wait and see, but I’d really like to see Punk work with a lot of people in AEW. I don’t view Punk as the bad guy here because Meltzer is the one who keeps saying he wanted Colt fired, and caused all this shit along with Adam Page by slandering Punk. And yet, Tony has said Punk never did such a thing.

so why does Meltzer get a free pass to keep spreading bullshit?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

AEW are still going to sell his merch if they have inventory of it. And the Best of 7 Series is only going to go into January. Punk's injury wouldn't allow him to come back until like April or May. Not to mention, they've taken him off the cover of the video game and he wasn't featured at all in the latest trailer for it.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

CM Punk is not coming back. 0% chance now after Colt Cabana wrestling on Dynamite and the fans chanting "FUCK CM PUNK" at Full Gear.


----------



## MariusBale (2 mo ago)

We all want for him to return and have Punk vs Omega feud, maybe will have it one day !


----------



## Jonnyd6187 (Apr 3, 2012)

As long as he squashes the beef with the elite and puts it behind him and stop being a locker room cancer I’m all for him coming back. Theres a few feuds I would like to see involving him. Just needs to keep his ego in check. And that goes for the elite as well.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

holy said:


> CM Punk is not coming back. 0% chance now after Colt Cabana wrestling on Dynamite and the fans chanting "FUCK CM PUNK" at Full Gear.


Yes, a crowd chant is going to be a determining factor in whether a wrestler returns to his job or not...

🥴


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I have no idea. No idea how it can work. Would be great if it could and he comes back as a mega heel, but I’m fine either way.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> chance





Crusher Blackwell said:


> AEW is selling merchandise because they still have it in their inventory.


They removed MJF's merchandise right after the "Nuke" promo.


----------



## MrTony1920 (Nov 17, 2021)

I would use CM Punk to restart ROH.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Anyone who seriously thinks they're going to waste probably the biggest star in the company on fucking ROH in 2022/2023 needs putting in a padded cell.


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> Anyone who seriously thinks they're going to waste probably the biggest star in the company on fucking ROH in 2022/2023 needs putting in a padded cell.


It would be amazing. But id rather they use Danielson or Joe


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

i dont care if he comes back or not, i skip his matches anyway


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> AEW is selling merchandise because they still have it in their inventory.


Some stuff yes but I thought their t-shirts were print to order through PWTees


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

If he comes back then it was a storyline and some of you would owe us an apology. lol


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Would love it. AEW was at its peak with Punk. Would love to see him come back and take the ROH title off of Jericho, turn heel against MJF.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Too good to be true.

But again, I said the same about Bray returning to WWE, so who knows.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Tony wouldn't risk pissing off his fanbase bringing him back and punk won't be mature enough to accept a reprimand for shooting his mouth off.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> Tony wouldn't risk pissing off his fanbase bringing him back and punk won't be mature enough to accept a reprimand for shooting his mouth off.


Why would it piss off "the fanbase"?

There's no real body of proof that the wider fanbase is now legitimately anti-CM Punk. A few neckbeards chanting against him in The Elite's return match counts for little. In fact in the last few days I've seen more anti-Elite rhetoric on social media than anti-Punk.

He's a genuine star who's always been massively over his entire career before this. A dressing room scuffle won't change that and it'd be beyond bizarre if it did. Their may be a vocal minority but the second he comes back the initial pop will be deafening, they'll make him heel anyway and he'll be back over as fuck and forgiven in the blink of an eye.

He's had a little punch up backstage, not murdered someone.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Saintpat said:


> Do we really know what the ‘independent investigation’ concluded? They haven’t exactly released a report.
> 
> For all we know, if Punk was healthy he’d have come back same time as the Bucks.
> 
> ...


I know I've said since the beginning if they can turn this into an angle and remain professional, its money, but all indicators point to that not being possible.

Dude fucked up massively if he can't turn this around, but if he can the heat would be insane.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

If he comes back it was a work all along.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Boldgerg said:


> Why would it piss off "the fanbase"?
> 
> There's no real body of proof that the wider fanbase is now legitimately anti-CM Punk. A few neckbeards chanting against him in The Elite's return match counts for little. In fact in the last few days I've seen more anti-Elite rhetoric on social media than anti-Punk.
> 
> ...


The larger fanbase get his frustration yes. But the core fanbase of AEW that are made up of elite fans are the ones Tony really caters to. AEW caters to the meta mark fanbase while talent like FTR, Wardlow, starks and Darby for example receive less than stellar booking.

Tony's made it clear which side he is on. The happy to be there and just have fun and be a super indy mentality. Make enough money to be around for as long as he wants but never have stars that your average pub fan would know.

The fans who believe in that mentality are also the most likely to engage in cancelling and hijacking and Hash tags and petitions. 

Again as I've been saying since all out, Tony could have mitigated all this and appeased both punk and the elite or sat their asses down before the blow up but he didn't. He was too worried about pissing off both sides rather than leading 

Given this punks not coming back because Tony doesn't want to risk the migraine.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I’ve never been a punk guy. Never really saw the appeal.

But it’d be pretty funny if he came back. I’d be interested.

No one in the public actually knows what’s happening, and that’s good.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Well we finally have Tony going on record publicly With the fact that CM Punk had absolutely Nothing to do with his Original decision to not resign colt cabana. 

So it does look like hes trying to repair sometimes to punk at least. Whether or not that means punk might be coming back is another issue. Punk likely doesn't want to come back as long as the young bucks and Kenny omega are executives with the company. Same reason why a lot of major stars like Nick Aldis want nothing to do with AEW because they see what the elite do as executives.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Leviticus said:


> Well we finally have Tony going on record publicly With the fact that CM Punk had absolutely Nothing to do with his Original decision to not resign colt cabana.
> 
> So it does look like hes trying to repair sometimes to punk at least. Whether or not that means punk might be coming back is another issue. Punk likely doesn't want to come back as long as the young bucks and Kenny omega are executives with the company. Same reason why a lot of major stars like Nick Aldis want nothing to do with AEW because they see what the elite do as executives.


Major stars like Nick Aldis -- since when? I mean the guy has all the tools but I haven't seen or think I've ever even really heard about anybody kicking down doors to sign the guy. 

Didn't Tony basically say he wasn't interested in him like 2-3 years ago? Maybe that's why he doesn't want anything to do with the company.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm leaning more towards AEW just being that petty and doing everything possible to trash a guy who isn't currently there after previously spending a year publicly praising how great of a locker room leader and ratings/money draw he is. Wrestling is hardly a pristine place where people aren't vindictive.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Punk is done in AEW. They pulled him off the cover of the video game and are now advertising it on the YouTube show with the new (shittier looking too) cover without him on it. He's done.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Replace Eagle the Archer with Phil and this clip goes a long way to sum up AEW fans attitudes to CM Punk.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Replace Eagle the Archer with Phil and this clip goes a long way to sum up AEW fans attitudes to CM Punk.




Pretty much. Khan made his choice and is now basically fluffing The Elite when they were hardly innocent bystanders in the backstage drama. New ring music, allowed to trash CM Punk on their Youtube channel [While he's still technically employed with AEW], get a Best of 7 series with the last match taking place in their home state, will likely get the Trios belts back, etc.


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

The fact he's gonna be injured until well into next year means there's not much point discussing it anyway.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

No


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

Wolf Mark said:


> If he comes back then it was a storyline and some of you would owe us an apology. lol


And will you owe those of us who think it's real an apology if he never comes back?


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd love to see it happen, and if he did come back, it would be one of the best works in recent memory. But I don't really have the confidence in TK to pull something like that off.


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

I think there's potential in a CM Punk heel run when he comes back now that the fans turned on him


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Even though it probably won't happen, imagine...

The Devil's Father - William Regal
The Devil's Son - MJF
...
The Devil - CM Punk


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

Be lols if it’s been a work the whole time . He got injured they went fuck what do we do? Boom punk say this after the show. TK sits there and does nothing because that’s what he’s suppose to do. When he returns the whole thing is already laid out and done


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Leviticus said:


> major stars like Nick Aldis


Have to say, first time I've heard anyone besides Dixie Carter or Billy Corgan say this series of words in this particular order.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> Yes, a crowd chant is going to be a determining factor in whether a wrestler returns to his job or not...
> 
> 🥴


It will be in this case. Wait and watch.

And you skipped over what I said about Colt Cabana.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Even though it probably won't happen, imagine...
> 
> The Devil's Father - William Regal
> The Devil's Son - MJF
> ...


The Devil´s favorite Demon - Kane


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This perhaps indicate they're trying to clear out his stock.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594824305564688418


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

can we agree that its time to stop talking about this person and focus on the real problems in this promotion that would be the solution. Not any given person that comes into the promotion.


----------



## Bahn Yuki (Mar 6, 2011)

3venflow said:


> This perhaps indicate they're trying to clear out his stock.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594824305564688418


I just picked up that black anthem shirt. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bahn Yuki (Mar 6, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> can we agree that its time to stop talking about this person and focus on the real problems in this promotion that would be the solution. Not any given person that comes into the promotion.


Him being in limbo is a problem. Just say he's gone from the company so people can move on. Until then people will speculate a return hoping they can stomach the product until then.

Least that's what I'm doing. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Bahn Yuki said:


> Him being in limbo is a problem. Just say he's gone from the company so people can move on. Until then people will speculate a return hoping they can stomach the product until then.
> 
> Least that's what I'm doing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Yes i get that but its like people again are fixated on the idea that this dude is somehow the aew savior when hes not. Aew needs lots of change and its not about whos on the roster. They could have an amazing product with who they have now. People are just foaming at the mouth over entitled same old storyline heel punk.


----------



## Bahn Yuki (Mar 6, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Yes i get that but its like people again are fixated on the idea that this dude is somehow the aew savior when hes not. Aew needs lots of change and its not about whos on the roster. They could have an amazing product with who they have now. People are just foaming at the mouth over entitled same old storyline heel punk.


I've never watched Punk until his AEW debut. For the year he was on, he was consistently my favorite part of the show. That Punk/MJF fued was must see TV. I kept thinking to myself that Dynamite was the premiere wrestling program to watch.

Do you folks remember the momentum aew had when Cole and Danielson debuted? The sky was the limit. Things look very different today. I still plan on going to the Portland show in January, but after that I might just tune out. The product isn't something I care that much for anymore. Best of 7 trios matches? Not for me. 

Someone long ago said Cody leaving AEW would begin it's unraveling. People on here laughed at the poster. I believe that loss plus McMahon being ousted really changed the industry. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Bahn Yuki said:


> I've never watched Punk until his AEW debut. For the year he was on, he was consistently my favorite part of the show. That Punk/MJF fued was must see TV. I kept thinking to myself that Dynamite was the premiere wrestling program to watch.
> 
> Do you folks remember the momentum aew had when Cole and Danielson debuted? The sky was the limit. Things look very different today. I still plan on going to the Portland show in January, but after that I might just tune out. The product isn't something I care that much for anymore. Best of 7 trios matches? Not for me.
> 
> ...



They said thay because when aew was onto something Tony was allowing people like him to bring more creative to the product. Since then Tony stripped everyone of creative and it's been generic. Cody then was solo but able to book himself as he pressed aka super Cody. Hence the fans turning on him. This is jwy it is a must that Tony gets people doing creative.


----------



## gurk (Jan 31, 2017)

Bahn Yuki said:


> I don't think he's coming back after being removed from the game cover. Hopefully I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Yeah, being removed from the game cover is a huge deal and that makes me feel it is 100% not a storyline.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> And will you owe those of us who think it's real an apology if he never comes back?


I'll buy the whiskey!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

PG Punk said:


> They removed MJF's merchandise right after the "Nuke" promo.


They were trying to sell an angle. They knew he was coming back.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Some stuff yes but I thought their t-shirts were print to order through PWTees


They maintain an inventory of apparel to bring to and sell at events.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

No


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> They maintain an inventory of apparel to bring to and sell at events.


Didn't think it was that large though, anytime I hear people talking about the live events they say the T-Shirt selection is super limited, especially considering everyone laughed about them being a t shirt company for years.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

*If Tony has any business sense it has to happen. Think of how many viewers they are going to run off with 123 elite death triangle matches. Aew needs to capitalise on all this drama and get their biggest star back on TV somehow. *


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> The larger fanbase get his frustration yes. But the core fanbase of AEW that are made up of elite fans are the ones Tony really caters to. AEW caters to the meta mark fanbase while talent like FTR, Wardlow, starks and Darby for example receive less than stellar booking.
> 
> Tony's made it clear which side he is on. The happy to be there and just have fun and be a super indy mentality. Make enough money to be around for as long as he wants but never have stars that your average pub fan would know.
> 
> ...


Funny that Darby’s best booking came at the same time that Omega was champion. Why’d his booking take a nose dive after losing to Punk?

“ThE BuCkS aRe ScArEdoF DaRbY AlLiN’s StAr PoWeR!!!”


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> Funny that Darby’s best booking came at the same time that Omega was champion. Why’d his booking take a nose dive after losing to Punk?
> 
> “ThE BuCkS aRe ScArEdoF DaRbY AlLiN’s StAr PoWeR!!!”


I blamed Tony i didn't blame the bucks. But it's become obvious Tony's influenced by socal/PWG and he just wants AEW to be like that


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> I blamed Tony i didn't blame the bucks. But it's become obvious Tony's influenced by socal/PWG and he just wants AEW to be like that


Ah.

My apologies then. I thought you were still harping about Bucks holding everyone back.

TK loving Bucks-style and allowing that (mostly) shitty style to blind him to the genius of FTR, Hobbs, and Starks? Fair. But that isn’t a Bucks choice. They are more than fine with doing the job to others, because they are narcissistic enough to think wins and losses don’t matter to them the way they don’t “really” matter to Kenny or a Bryan.

I find Wardlow highly overrated. Carried by MJF for 2 years in story, and the minute he got away from MJF, the story has fell apart. If we all agree that Hangman was an unworthy champion and top guy, then Wardlow is an equally unworthy TNT champion. Not a single worthy story, match, or promo was cut by him in the last 6 months.


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

I thought it was a work from the start but if somehow the brawl really did happen ... they should recreate it exactly and film it into a segment so they can show what went down before punk returns for a huge feud with the elite and hanger and colt .. in fact they should have a locker room brawl match to settle the feud after a nice long build ... and wouldn't it be great if during the match ace steel ran in and bit somebody .. omg


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Well the whole contract buyout thing is definitely bull, sorry to those that want that to believe that to be the one to debunk that.

A buyout would make zero sense when they can still make money off his merch for the remainder of his deal even if he never appeared on their shows again. Definitely seems like he’s coming back when he’s medically cleared though.


----------



## Chris Herrichico (Feb 27, 2015)

I really don't want this injury prone, old hag back...All he is good at is being a little, whiny bitch feeling sad for himself - In the ring he botches half of the moves he attempts and injures himself in almost every big(ger) match. So yeah... just stay home, Punky.


----------



## Comp625 (2 mo ago)

themachoprince said:


> I thought it was a work from the start but if somehow the brawl really did happen ... they should recreate it exactly and film it into a segment so they can show what went down before punk returns for a huge feud with the elite and hanger and colt .. in fact they should have a locker room brawl match to settle the feud after a nice long build ... and wouldn't it be great if during the match ace steel ran in and bit somebody .. omg


There's value in ambiguity where not filming this fight, and leaving it to fans' imaginations, is more powerful.

All said, I really hope it's not a glorified work given how much this whole debacle has hurt AEW. Finding out it's a work will upset fans further.

If CM Punk does come back (which I think he will), AEW will need to make him full heel. I can also see TK coming to temporary mends with CM Punk and giving one a final match, possibly against MJF at that major January 7th Dynamite in Los Angeles, where Punk agrees to retire if he loses. Punk can play up how the title was taken away from him and that he's still a rightful champion. Doing so allows AEW to continue heal while being able to acknowledge that Punk did exist and was a champion.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Omega now telling the fans to "let it go" and "move on" in an interview. Trying to calm any bad feeling against Punk.

I think behind the scenes a lot has been resolved and he returns at Revolution or in the build to Double or Nothing, I reckon.


----------



## Bahn Yuki (Mar 6, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Omega now telling the fans to "let it go" and "move on" in an interview. Trying to calm any bad feeling against Punk.
> 
> I think behind the scenes a lot has been resolved and he returns at Revolution or in the build to Double or Nothing, I reckon.


Source? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Bahn Yuki said:


> Source?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Google Kenny Omega. It's not hard to find. Someone posted it in another thread as well.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> Omega now telling the fans to "let it go" and "move on" in an interview. Trying to calm any bad feeling against Punk.
> 
> I think behind the scenes a lot has been resolved and he returns at Revolution or in the build to Double or Nothing, I reckon.


And then the greatest moments in wrestling history will play out. The greatest shit ever that in 20 years no one will talk about! Get the cum bucket ready


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Chris Herrichico said:


> I really don't want this injury prone, old hag back...All he is good at is being a little, whiny bitch feeling sad for himself - In the ring he botches half of the moves he attempts and injures himself in almost every big(ger) match. So yeah... just stay home, Punky.


Thats jericho your describing since the dinner dance farce his career has hit rock bottom.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Lol, they're certainly highlighting it now.

I can't see this not turning into an angle. TK will probably keep Punk contracted, and once he's back fit he'll try to work things out, if they haven't already.

Both sides have been taking silly shots at each other from Punk's commentary to The Elite's taunts. They feel a bit forced, they know it's petty and it will get reaction.


----------



## TheDonald (2 mo ago)

I really hope not after all that happened and i don't see a lot of value in him because he is past his prime, he is injury prone and a locker room cancer. Not sure how long his Contract goes, but TK wouldn't have problems if he pays him to eat Muffins and stay home.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Get the cum buckets ready boys.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

TheDonald said:


> I really hope not after all that happened and i don't see a lot of value in him because he is past his prime, he is injury prone and a locker room cancer. Not sure how long his Contract goes, but TK wouldn't have problems if he pays him to eat Muffins and stay home.


This is what I’m saying about the contract buyout “rumor” - it makes zero sense. If TK doesn’t want to bring Punk back, he doesn’t have to. He can still make money off his merch and keep him from signing with anyone else until the end of that contract - which technically could be EXTENDED, due to his injuries. Why would he pay Punk to end that?

Seriously, WTF is everyone that is buying in to that rumor smoking? I want some of their weed because I want to be as high as them, where logic no longer applies to any form of critical thinking.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

You do have to wonder, if Punk's contract was being bought out, wouldn't it be settled by now? We're nearing three months since Brawl Out and they've had plenty of time for the lawyers to draw up papers and get it done. It can't have been done quietly with NDAs either or else they would not be able to sell his merchandise.

I don't know what will happen, but the longer he remains under contract, the more reason people will have to speculate that he's coming back.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

After MJF I don't trust this company when it comes to backstage stories. So yeah, I think Punk will be back. I fully expect a civil war angle to occur next year where you have the Elite Vs Punk's faction and it will divide the AEW roster into two or three different camps.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> You do have to wonder, if Punk's contract was being bought out, wouldn't it be settled by now? We're nearing three months since Brawl Out and they've had plenty of time for the lawyers to draw up papers and get it done. It can't have been done quietly with NDAs either or else they would not be able to sell his merchandise.
> 
> I don't know what will happen, but the longer he remains under contract, the more reason people will have to speculate that he's coming back.


Yep, I said this the other day. If they were really buying him out it would be done by now. As a similar situation, look at how quickly Man United just ended their contract with Ronaldo after that scandal. A matter of days.

All this talk of serious "legalities" surrounding the incident were either bullshit or have long since been resolved. There is just absolutely no way you have EVP's of the company - who played a huge part in all the alleged incident - openly mock, on live TV, the guy that your company is still tied up in legal proceedings with unless they no longer exist or never existed in the first place. No matter what anyone thinks of them as performers none of them are _that _stupid and neither is Tony ever going to allow that to happen what with what's already occurred, either.

Quite honestly if The Elite came back after a legitimate suspension and then immediately set about openly, legitimately mocking Punk, with legal proceedings still going on regarding the incident, and it wasn't kayfabe, then they'd be the most unprofessional, idiotic people in the business and would deserve firing on the spot.

But, they're not, and it's all clearly been dealt with and turned into a work and we're now seeing the seeds of a huge angle being planted.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm down for punk coming back to kick cabanas ass and then take down kenny and eviserate the elite on the mic.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Riddle101 said:


> After MJF I don't trust this company when it comes to backstage stories. So yeah, I think Punk will be back. I fully expect a civil war angle to occur next year where you have the Elite Vs Punk's faction and it will divide the AEW roster into two or three different camps.


What do you mean? that wasn't a story, he literally wanted out because of how he was being treated, then he sat at home while renegotiating with TK, he got a pay rise and obviously a promised world title run, there were reports that MJF has done the same thing in other promotions before, threatened to walk out unless he got paid more.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

Bryan Alvarez says Punk is not coming back. The Elite made all that shit up on the fly during the match.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Serpico Jones said:


> Bryan Alvarez says Punk is not coming back. The Elite made all that shit up on the fly during the match.


Of course they did.

They must have made up the t-shirts mocking Punk sold at the venue on the fly, too. 

Oh, and the video where they purposely highlight the chants at Full Gear...


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Lol at the dirtsheets for trying keep up with the work lol.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Punk ain’t coming back to All Friends Wrestling


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Punk is done in AEW. They pulled him off the cover of the video game and are now advertising it on the YouTube show with the new (shittier looking too) cover without him on it. He's done.


 The apparent new cover is all over the game's official website, the AEW Games website, and all the socials as well.

I'm not suggesting it suggests anything concrete about Punk's status with AEW but for those that think Punk is AEW's biggest mainstream star it may be somewhat alarming that his image is no longer being used to promote the game.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

I would use CM Punk to restart ROH honestly.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

SparrowPrime said:


> I would use CM Punk to restart ROH honestly.


That would be a smart way, keep The Elite on AEW, have ROH rebooted with guys like CM Punk and Samoa Joe, could be like the RAW/SD brand split but actually keep the shows apart.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I highly doubt Punk is coming back. Kenny and the Bucks are just master trolls. All you have to do is watch BTE for a while to see that. How any of you equate trolling to “Punk is coming back!” is beyond me.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I hope so. Say what you want about Punks antics, I'm still a fan of him as a performer. If he never came back it would be a shit way to go. I do hope he comes back and they do an angle with him vs The Elite and they resolve it in the ring.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

It’s a work bro.

They even got Booker T on this one lol. If it wasn’t a work before, they’ve turned it in to one by now budz…


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Why is this thread even open at this point?


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

JasmineAEW said:


> I highly doubt Punk is coming back. Kenny and the Bucks are just master trolls. All you have to do is watch BTE for a while to see that. How any of you equate trolling to “Punk is coming back!” is beyond me.


Yeah, I don’t think The Elite are coming back either. Expect Kenny and The Bucks to be in The Rumble. I know they did some CGI-shit to make it look like they’ve been back for two matches, but they are definitely Rumble-bound… Anyone that thinks otherwise is beyond me as well.


----------

